#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

.. 

     ɡ                               .... . 

                          .          .. 

              ɺ                  ߡ              !!  

  ..       

             ѿ
            ǿ                   
              !! 

   ..      

                ѡ    

          ..           : {      .            } [ : 103-104] 

               ߡ           ɡ      ǡ     ɡ           ں    ʡ        ǡ      ߡ      ..    Ϻ     ߡ    ߡ      .. 
             !!  

                                   ȡ               ߡ           ..  ..                     :    !!

    ...



       ɡ                  ȡ  ʡ  ѡ        !!  




          ϡ                    ߡ                  !!  


             ..     !
                                 ..

   !!
         ɡ  ɡ       !! 



        ߿                 !            ӡ                !  

  ..  ..    ɡ ɡ  ..              ..              ..              ߡ         ..      ǡ     ǡ      .....               !!  

                    ..         ..       ɡ                    ..               :  

{  } [ :57]   : { } [ :29] 



       ʡ    ѡ      ߡ     ..         ʡ       ..       ɡ            ..     .      ӡ      ߡ   ߡ        ϡ    Ӻ                                                     ..          ߡ     ..    ȡ            ɡ    ɡ        .. 

  ..   ....   ɡ     ..      Ͽ     ֡      :    !!  

      ..    
See More:

----------

